

Search Haters Gonna Hate - languagehacker
http://robertelwell.info/blog/search-haters-gonna-hate/

======
wesray
Good article. Makes me laugh to look down at the footer of this page and
imagine it says "Find" with a field input. A find box, no thanks. hah

